
Are the mysterious 'interceptor' cell towers the handiwork of foreign entities? - eplanit
http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/18/are-the-mysterious-interceptor-cell-towers-the-handiwork-of-foreign-entities/
======
bediger4000
Why all the speculation? Just post the lat/long or street addresses of these
"fake towers" and let people go look at them. I know I'd go check out the one
that's ostensibly in Denver.

